# Anti-Thyrioperoxidase Ab - what's mean?



## John_Finan (Feb 2, 2015)

Had doc run some tests.

This anti-thyrioperoxidase Ab came back at 58.03 kiU/L, at a range (0.00 - 5.61)

What does that mean?

I don't know if there was a mistake with the print off and it meant 5.803, which would only be slightly above.

I have a total T3 level of 1.37 nmol/L (1.28 - 2.33)

Free T4 level of 14.1 pmol/L (9 - 19).

And most recent TSH came back at 3.09 ulU/ml (0.35 - 4.94)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Measuring levels of thyroid antibodies
> may help diagnose the cause of the thyroid problems. For
> example, positive anti-thyroid peroxidase and/or antithyroglobulin
> antibodies in a patient with hypothyroidism
> make a diagnosis of Hashimoto's thyroiditis


This is from the www.thyroid.org site


----------



## John_Finan (Feb 2, 2015)

Would that T3 level be considered low?

Can a doc prescribe T3 meds without being on Thyroxine or T4 only meds?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are "in range" most doctors will not prescribe.

We firmly believe to feel optimal a TSH of 1, Free T-4 and Free T-3 in 3/4 of range is the place where you should be. With that said, it is up to you to find a doctor willing to treat you with in range labs. If you are symptomatic - that is where you can begin pushing for some replacement medication.



> I have a total T3 level of 1.37 nmol/L (1.28 - 2.33) *2.07 is 3/4 of range*
> 
> Free T4 level of 14.1 pmol/L (9 - 19). *16.5 is 3/4 of range*


It does appear you are a bit slow on converter so a 5mcg dose of Cytomel might just be what you need to move your labs in the right direction.


----------



## John_Finan (Feb 2, 2015)

Just speaking in term of actual symptoms, I mean, I'm unable to work cause of the intensity of the fatigue and lack of concentration.

I'm pretty much house bound actually.

Does it tend to be that extreme given those results?

I'm just curious as to whether I'm examining the correct area in terms of trying to determine the cause of the fatigue.


----------



## John_Finan (Feb 2, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> If you are "in range" most doctors will not prescribe.
> 
> We firmly believe to feel optimal a TSH of 1, Free T-4 and Free T-3 in 3/4 of range is the place where you should be. With that said, it is up to you to find a doctor willing to treat you with in range labs. If you are symptomatic - that is where you can begin pushing for some replacement medication.
> 
> It does appear you are a bit slow on converter so a 5mcg dose of Cytomel might just be what you need to move your labs in the right direction.


When you say, "just what I need", do you mean 5mcg by itself?
Or in addition to T4 meds like thyroxine?

Seeing a psych in a couple days to investigate psychological possibilities in terms of the cause for my fatigue; perhaps he could prescribe T3/Cytomel; I've heard they sometimes do that to patient who aren't responsive to anti-depressants.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Quoting myself...



> It does appear you are a bit slow on converter so a 5mcg dose of Cytomel might just be what you need to move your labs in the right direction.


Cytomel by itself in a low dose to see if your symptoms improve, 5mcg is the lowest dosage as far as pill form. I would stick to brand label to avoid variations in active hormone. My own doctor was adamant about brand over generic for Cytomel.


----------

